# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Did you Know.......

## ratcat

I'm sure everyone has seen all the "Did You Know" lists of interesting tid bits of information. Let's try posting some of our fav's one at a time....

I'll get the ball rolling

* There is only four animals that can identify themselves in a mirror:

Humans, Dolphins, Chimps, and Orangutans.


Disclaimer: The info contained herein is not guaranteed to be accurate.

----------


## teylyn

Did you know that C# is the enharmonic equivalent of D flat?

So, from now on, I'll consider all C# developers as D-Flat-ed

 :Smilie:

----------


## rwgrietveld

A cockroach can live 9 days without it's head, he will die by starvation.  :EEK!:

----------


## teylyn

Ricardo, the NZ cockroaches do much longer than that! We found the only way to truly get rid of them is to flush them down the loo!

Did you know? A mouse caught in a "cockroach hotel" (a cardboard box glue trap, about 1cm high and 10x7 cm floor space) can survive for three days, stuck to the glue, rattling the box constantly. Urghh.

----------


## Domski

People with Synesthesia can see sounds and taste words. The first person I ever knew about that suffered from this was Rollo from Faithless but I never knew what it was called until I saw a program about it on the tv last night.

Dom

----------


## JBeaucaire

_Did you know:_

There are 3 golf balls on the moon.

You cannot sneeze with your eyes open.

Nothing says "I love you" like a $20 bill. _(multiple applications here)_

----------


## jeffreybrown

The difference between the lowest point and the highest point on a earth is a little over 12 miles. (ocean included)

The difference around the equator vs. the poles is 25 miles

----------


## shg

> The difference around the equator vs. the poles is 25 miles



I think the difference in circumference is closer to 42 statute miles. See, for example, http://www.koordinaten.de/english/in...ns/earth.shtml

----------


## zbor

Did you know... miles are not universal measurement unit  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

> I think the difference in circumference is closer to 42 statute miles. See, for example, http://www.koordinaten.de/english/in...ns/earth.shtml



How true...should have said diameter which is about 25 miles or 41 km

Guess now I know why I failed shool.

----------


## oldchippy

New Zealand is home to 4 million people and 50 million sheep - can you confirm teylyn?  :Smilie:

----------


## shg

How many sheepish people? 

How many peopleish sheep?

Do we need a Venn diagram?

----------


## JBeaucaire

Common misconception proven false:  

*Posited:* _Two rights can't make a wrong._ 

*Refuted:* Say this sarcastically: _"Yeah, right."_

*Summary:* Sarcasm overcomes all obstacles.

----------


## oldchippy

> Do we need a Venn diagram?



No just a big sheep pen!

----------


## JBeaucaire

> No just a big sheep pen!



Wouldn't that be a "Bic" Sheep Pen?

_(no pun too small)_

----------


## teylyn

OK, venn diagram for shg.

----------


## ratcat

Upper and lower case letters are named 'upper' and 'lower', because in the time when all original print had to be set in individual letters, the 'upper case' letters were stored in the case on top of the case that stored the smaller, 'lower case' letters. The proper term for upper case letters is "majuscule" and for lower case it's "minuscule".

----------


## D_Rennie

Margarine is but one molecule from being PLASTIC

Plastic Floating rubbish dump in Pacific Ocean twice the size of the USA

----------


## teylyn

@D_Rennie: I took an evening class about whole food and healthy eating about 15 years ago. Margarine never made it past my threshold since!

----------


## martindwilson

now if you want obscure
Cardiff central,Stockport and Edinburgh haymarket are the only UK railway stations to have a platform 0 (zero) (from the independent on Saturday magazine quiz 27/02/10)

----------


## zbor

Here's one _Did you know_ from youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHmwZ...eature=related

----------


## pike

Did you know...NBVC and Andy Pope .. have also retired as mods and are now forum gurus

----------


## martindwilson

ah but did you know that pike is an anagram of kipe




> Commonly referred to as the best and undefeated level 39 twink character in the popular MMO game, "World of Warcraft" 
> Made famous by his videos, depicting him as a level 39 hunter showing off his kiting skills against opponents many levels above him, and beating them with ease.



well whatever that means

----------


## pike

Did you know martindwilson is an anagram for "A Windstorm Nil"

----------


## JBeaucaire

JBeaucaire = _"A Bear Juice"_

----------


## pike

bear juice what part of the bear does it come from LOL

----------


## pike

or jerry Beaucaire is annogram for Array Beer Juice

----------


## JBeaucaire

Ok, then maybe:

Jerry Beaucaire = _"A Rare Juicy Beer"_

...or the TVMA version:  =_ "Rare Juice? Ye Bra."_

----------


## pike

LOL yep thats better

----------


## ratcat

"Stewardesses" is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand.

----------


## Domski

> "Stewardesses" is the longest word that is typed with only the left hand.



I just typed it with my right hand, is that a record?

Dom

----------


## teylyn

ratcat, you clearly don't know German!

Wettbewerbsstress

----------


## oldchippy

12345Stewardesses

----------


## teylyn

EagleEye, did you know:

we're not doing nursery rhymes!!

Remember? Real programmers don't eat quiche!!

----------


## oldchippy

> EagleEye, did you know:
> 
> we're not doing nursery rhymes!!
> 
> Remember? Real programmers don't eat quiche!!



That's why I eat quiche  :Wink:

----------


## ratcat

> I just typed it with my right hand, is that a record?
> 
> Dom



Lets get the Officials in from the Guinness Book of Records in and find out.






> ratcat, you clearly don't know German!
> 
> Wettbewerbsstress



German lol I struggle with my own language Australia let alone with worrying about someone else 

And btw you two, there is a disclaimer at the opening thread  :Smilie:

----------


## contaminated

Did you know
If all of China's population will jump at the same time, the Earth will descend from its axis  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## pike

Did you know ....Peel a banana from the *bottom and you won't have to 
pick *the little 'stringy things' off of it. That's *how the primates do it.

----------


## martindwilson

what do you mean by the botom is that the stalk end or the other?

----------


## pike

martin you're in trouble if you dont know where the bottom end of the stalk is

----------


## martindwilson

hmm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pike

Take *your bananas apart when you get home from the *store. 
If *you leave them connected at the stem, they ripen *faster.

----------


## ratcat

During the California Gold Rush of 1849 miners sent their laundry to Honolulu for washing and pressing. Due to the high costs in California during these years it was deemed more feasible to send the shirts to Hawaii for servicing.

----------


## ChemistB

Dark matter supposedly accounts for ~75% of all matter in the universe and we're still not sure what it is exactly.

----------


## Domski

I thought it was more like ~95%....that could be something to do with the currys I had over the weekend though.

Dom

----------


## Marcol

> D_Rennie: I took an evening class about whole food and healthy eating about 15 years ago. Margarine never made it past my threshold since!



I used to eat natural things.........until I found out that most people die from natural causes!

----------


## ConneXionLost

The average American will eat 35,000 cookies in a lifetime.

----------


## ChemistB

Faster than light achieved: a group of researchers at the NEC Research Institute in Princeton, US, observed the peak of a laser pulse leave a small cell filled with caesium gas before it had even entered the cell (L J Wang, A Kuzmich and A Dogariu 2000 Nature 406 277).  
or (more recently)
ScienceDaily (Jan. 27, 2010) — Researchers at the Joint Quantum Institute (JQI), a collaboration of the National Institute of Standards and Technology and the University of Maryland at College Park, can speed up photons (particles of light) to seemingly faster-than-light speeds through a stack of materials by adding a single, strategically placed layer.

----------


## zbor

Did you know... darkness travel by speed of light  :Wink:

----------


## JBeaucaire

Keeping with the OP, this is supposed to be a thread of really interesting facts... let's try to restrain our penchant for puns...which is REALLY hard for me, too.  So, only jokes/humor that also state an actual trivia fact...

Like maybe:  Did you know... _"Two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do."_

_(Still trying to figure out if Zbor's is a joke or not... hehe)_

==========
Contribution

Did you know:  

_A pregnant goldfish is called a twit.
An ostrich's eye is bigger than it's brain.
ABBA got their name by taking the first letter from each of their first names (Agnetha, Bjorn, Benny, Anni-frid.)_

----------


## ConneXionLost

*POLYAMORY IS WRONG!*

It is either Multiamory or Polyphilia, but mixing Greek and Latin roots?  Wrong!

----------


## martindwilson

well i didn't know that. i don't even understand it. so put me in the box marked [doh!]

----------


## Domski

> *POLYAMORY IS WRONG!*
> 
> It is either Multiamory or Polyphilia, but mixing Greek and Latin roots?  Wrong!







> well i didn't know that. i don't even understand it. so put me in the box marked [doh!]



Is it a joke about filling the cracks that I just don't get?

Dom

----------


## ConneXionLost

SOHF is "Sense Of Humor Failure"

----------


## zbor

Did you know..... I've put new 107cm plasma TV on my wall \o/

----------


## martindwilson

did you know 
we're all invited round to Zbor's for the world cup , get the beers in mate!

----------


## zbor

did you know... I also have beer pumps in my cellar  :Smilie:

----------

